# Someone Help Please!



## xMADBALL (Dec 12, 2011)

Im a noob when it comes to Roms etc...i came from an iphone4 Cause of its limitability. I was good at jailbreaking because of the amount of information and "how to" guides that are on the internet. Seems like the droid community is filled with nothing but devs who's lingo i can really understand. Anyhow,i was successful with unrooting my bionic,free tether and installed R3BLURR3D V1.5 with no problems. I have a few questions that i hope SOMEBODY can answer:

1.) Can i install other Roms besides R3BLURRED or am i forced to keep using his roms?
2.) If possible,how do i go about doing it?
3.) Can i ever go back to stock settings for official verizon updates ?
3.) I cant seem to find ANY links to R3BLURR3D updates 1.6 and up,who's links work and don't take me to an "error 404" page.

My phone info:

Android Version- 2.3.4
System version- 5.5.886.XT875.Verizon.en.US

If u need more info for diagnosis let me know. Thanks for taking the time to read this.

-Noob droid user


----------



## xMADBALL (Dec 12, 2011)

Correction**

I meant to say i WAS successful with ROOTING my droid bionic.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

xMADBALL said:


> Im a noob when it comes to Roms etc...i came from an iphone4 Cause of its limitability. I was good at jailbreaking because of the amount of information and "how to" guides that are on the internet. Seems like the droid community is filled with nothing but devs who's lingo i can really understand. Anyhow,i was successful with unrooting my bionic,free tether and installed R3BLURR3D V1.5 with no problems. I have a few questions that i hope SOMEBODY can answer:
> 
> 1.) Can i install other Roms besides R3BLURRED or am i forced to keep using his roms?
> 2.) If possible,how do i go about doing it?
> ...


1.) You can install other roms.
2.) Read the appropriate OP by the dev
3.) The links were probably removed because that ROM is long outdated. I suggest checking into [K]IN3XT


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

you can install any of the other bionic roms- Eclipse, Liberty- in the same method you installed th3orys ?R3Blurr3d? (get updated btw) instruction will always be posted in the OP- original post- you can also use the tool R3l3ash3d from Dhacker to return to stock. my advise is to read around in the bionic dev. forum and get a feel for the community before you jump into anything.. people are happiest to help the informed noobsters

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> 1.) You can install other roms.
> 2.) Read the appropriate OP by the dev
> 3.) The links were probably removed because that ROM is long outdated. I suggest checking into [K]IN3XT


damn your speedy fingers.. how did i lose?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> 1.) You can install other roms.
> 2.) Read the appropriate OP by the dev
> 3.) The links were probably removed because that ROM is long outdated. I suggest checking into [K]IN3XT


Edit: yes you can go back to stock just read up on DHs forever root/restore 2.1


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

harajyuks said:


> damn your speedy fingers.. how did i lose?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Swype


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

harajyuks said:


> you can install any of the other bionic roms- Eclipse, Liberty- in the same method you installed th3orys ?R3Blurr3d? (get updated btw) instruction will always be posted in the OP- original post- you can also use the tool R3l3ash3d from Dhacker to return to stock. my advise is to read around in the bionic dev. forum and get a feel for the community before you jump into anything.. people are happiest to help the informed noobsters
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Totally agree with this, definitely read, read a lot and don't rush. Oh and hold on to your phone with both hands


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> Swype


+13

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## xMADBALL (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you for the info

Can u provide me with links? Also, im pretty certain that the updates I've tried downloading were off of theorys page. I could be wrong as im new to the whole "forum " thing. *sigh*

If i reverted back to stock everyyhing would work right? 3G etc?


----------



## xMADBALL (Dec 12, 2011)

Hmm so R3BLURR3D is outdated by KIN3XT? Makes sense since i havent been able to find R3BLURR3D updates ANYWHERE in the forums.

Would i install this rom the same way? 
My system,baseband and kernel wont be affected by this?


----------



## xMADBALL (Dec 12, 2011)

One more thing,
I looked into kinetx and they talk a lot about it being built off of 5.8.894 im on 5.5.886, can i still use this rom??


----------



## acronym (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes. Install it the same way. I have never had any trouble with a full wipe ... wipe data factory reset, wipe cache partition, in advanced > wipe dalvik cache and in mounts and storage > format system.

Your system version will change with whatever rom you flash. But it does not change anything permanently. Theory teams new rom kinetx is built on 5.8.894, therefore if you flash that rom, your system version will read 5.8.894. Flashing roms on the bionic will not affect your kernel or radio.


----------



## xMADBALL (Dec 12, 2011)

Why would i have to format? I didnt do that when installed reblurred. I installed from sd/zip


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

xMADBALL said:


> Why would i have to format? I didnt do that when installed reblurred. I installed from sd/zip


You did (or should have), you probably just don't remember. That's just how its done.

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


----------



## xMADBALL (Dec 12, 2011)

**UPDATE**
I just installed the new Kin3TX ROM and was successful. Thank you to all the people who helped me out. I must admit, this ROM is FAR superior than the one I was running.


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/forum/82-droid-bionic-developer-forum/


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

xMADBALL said:


> **UPDATE**
> I just installed the new Kin3TX ROM and was successful. Thank you to all the people who helped me out. I must admit, this ROM is FAR superior than the one I was running.


Hell yeah madball welcome to android


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

sjflowerhorn said:


> Hell yeah madball welcome to android


this is how all forums should treat all members new and old
XDA should take note


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

xMADBALL said:


> Hmm so R3BLURR3D is outdated by KIN3XT? Makes sense since i havent been able to find R3BLURR3D updates ANYWHERE in the forums.
> 
> Would i install this rom the same way?
> My system,baseband and kernel wont be affected by this?


the only thing the roms for this phone can update is the system due to the locked bootloader the kernel can only be altered through signed zips from motorola


----------



## xMADBALL (Dec 12, 2011)

I agree, the XDA forums are junk compared to rootz. So what roms are you guys running? Also, how does one go about using the bionic box?

Also,i don't know how forums work, can someone give new a brief explanation on what I can and cannot ask? Seems like certain questions shouldn't be asked in a post unless its related?

Also, how can I follow/add people? I wouldn't mind asking you guys for your help again in the future...


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

liberty 2.0 with bigdx ice theme.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

xMADBALL said:


> I agree, the XDA forums are junk compared to rootz. So what roms are you guys running? Also, how does one go about using the bionic box?
> 
> Also,i don't know how forums work, can someone give new a brief explanation on what I can and cannot ask? Seems like certain questions shouldn't be ask in a post unless its related?
> 
> Also, how can I follow/add people? I wouldn't mind asking you guys for your help again in the future...


I run kin3tx, have been running all of th3ory's roms since early october or so, really all I know since the bionic is my first android phone, lol. Bionic box is just a neat app they use to post mods and stuff. Open it and navigate to mods, packs, add ons, whatever. Download, move to your sd-ext and flash. Of course make sure you're flashing something that's compatible with whatever you have now, usually its pretty clear from the links you used to get there.

Generally in ROM threads try and make sure your questions are related to the ROM... either how to do this or that, or something that isn't working for you or that you are confused about. Off topic stuff like regarding OTA updates and idk whatever else its nice to try to keep out of the ROM threads. You'll get a feeling for what kind of stuff can slide as you keep reading the threads. Th3ory often asks to try to keep things on topic, but you can find him having fun and he def appreciates the community aspect of it all. I imagine every dev is different.

Always read the OP (original post) twice and make sure your question isn't answered in there. If at all possible, try and read through the whole thread... YES these things get dumb long in short amounts of time, so at least try and read the last 5-10 pages before asking a question that may have been asked and answered 15 times already, lol. Just remember the devs spent hundreds of unpaid hours working on this stuff for us, so the least we can do is spend an hour catching up on unread posts in a thread and see if our questions are already answered before clogging stuff up.

And have fun, we are a good community here and you'll find plenty of people willing to help out if you're stuck, just always stay respectful


----------



## xMADBALL (Dec 12, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> I run kin3tx, have been running all of th3ory's roms since early october or so, really all I know since the bionic is my first android phone, lol. Bionic box is just a neat app they use to post mods and stuff. Open it and navigate to mods, packs, add ons, whatever. Download, move to your sd-ext and flash. Of course make sure you're flashing something that's compatible with whatever you have now, usually its pretty clear from the links you used to get there.
> 
> Generally in ROM threads try and make sure your questions are related to the ROM... either how to do this or that, or something that isn't working for you or that you are confused about. Off topic stuff like regarding OTA updates and idk whatever else its nice to try to keep out of the ROM threads. You'll get a feeling for what kind of stuff can slide as you keep reading the threads. Th3ory often asks to try to keep things on topic, but you can find him having fun and he def appreciates the community aspect of it all. I imagine every dev is different.
> 
> ...


When you say flash, what do you mean by that? what's the procedure?


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

We can help you,but you need to help us first. Please visit and read the how to threads. ...flash is slang. referring to. Installing a zip. From your external SD card. It is done in clockworkmod recovery,or "bootstrap".

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Lol, yes Flash = Install.

With mods, add-ons etc, you usually just go into CWR, wipe cache and dalvik, and then install from sd card... Obviously with ROMs you want to usually want to do a full wipe. (everything and from every dev is going to be different, they will usually provide you with instructions...)

Wouldn't be a bad idea to visit some intro or how-to threads yeah, @bigmook can you send him in the right direction? I don't even know where to find any, I've mostly just learned on the fly and by doing my own searches...

EDIT: Oh I remembered another good etiquette rule for the dev threads: NEVER ask for an eta for an update! Lol, the devs will update stuff and post it when they have the time, they all have regular jobs and asking for an eta or being impatient is a great way to piss off a hardworking developer


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

I believe(I am on my phone )that if you click your phone model it will give you the option

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Visit our sister forums. Droidbionic.net it has the how to section... my bad. I am sure there is one on here I just can't find it at this time.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Found it... check the stickies in the general,and development sectionssections

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## xMADBALL (Dec 12, 2011)

Gotcha. Wipe dalvik, then install. All I needed to know. Thx again and I'll check that other stuff out too.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

xMADBALL said:


> Gotcha. Wipe dalvik, then install. All I needed to know. Thx again and I'll check that other stuff out too.


Wipe CACHE AND DALVIK...


----------

